# no funciona banshee

## cesarguere

Hace varios dias que estoy intentando hacer funcionar banshee y no le encuentro la vuelta. Pongo los mensajes que me da la consola, a ver si alguien puede guiarme un poco de donde viene el problema. 

```

cesar@gentoo ~ $ banshee

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/dbus-sharp/1.0.0.0__5675b0c3093115b5/dbus-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:23.075] DBus support could not be started. Disabling for this session. - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Threading.Monitor.Enter'. (in `dbus-sharp')

  at DBus.BusObject.GetObject (DBus.Connection conn, System.String bus_name, DBus.ObjectPath object_path, System.Type declType) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at DBus.Connection.GetObject (System.Type type, System.String bus_name, DBus.ObjectPath path) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at DBus.Connection.GetObject[IBus] (System.String bus_name, DBus.ObjectPath path) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at DBus.Bus..ctor (System.String address) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at DBus.Bus.Open (System.String address) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at DBus.Bus.get_System () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

System.Exception: Unable to open the system message bus. (in `dbus-sharp')

  at DBus.Bus.get_System () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at DBus.BusG.Init () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.DBusConnection.Connect (System.String serviceName, Boolean init) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.DBusConnection.GrabDefaultName () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/dbus-sharp/1.0.0.0__5675b0c3093115b5/dbus-sharp.dll

[Info  14:41:23.222] Running Banshee 2.6.2: [Gentoo/banshee/2.6.2-r1 (linux-gnu, x86_64) @ 2016-11-16 00:32:07 ART]

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/chrome.rc:6: error: invalid string constant "chrome-gtk-frame", expected valid string constant

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/eclipse.rc:17: error: invalid string constant "null", expected valid string constant

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/firefox.rc:9: error: invalid string constant "toolbar", expected valid string constant

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/libreoffice.rc:21: Imposible encontrar un archivo imagen en pixmap_path: «Entry/entry-border-fill-solid.png»

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/libreoffice.rc:24: Overlay image options specified without filename

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/libreoffice.rc:30: Imposible encontrar un archivo imagen en pixmap_path: «Entry/entry-border-fill-solid.png»

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/libreoffice.rc:33: Overlay image options specified without filename

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/libreoffice.rc:40: Imposible encontrar un archivo imagen en pixmap_path: «Entry/entry-border-bg-solid.png»

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/libreoffice.rc:43: Background image options specified without filename

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/libreoffice.rc:49: Imposible encontrar un archivo imagen en pixmap_path: «Entry/entry-border-active-bg-solid.png»

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/libreoffice.rc:52: Background image options specified without filename

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/panel.rc:6: Invalid symbolic color 'panel_bg_color'

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/panel.rc:6: error: invalid identifier 'panel_bg_color', expected valid identifier

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/terminal.rc:46: error: invalid string constant "scrollbar_dark", expected valid string constant

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/xfce.rc:6: Invalid symbolic color 'panel_bg_color'

/usr/share/themes/Paper/gtk-2.0/apps/xfce.rc:6: error: invalid identifier 'panel_bg_color', expected valid identifier

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/dbus-sharp/1.0.0.0__5675b0c3093115b5/dbus-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/dbus-sharp/1.0.0.0__5675b0c3093115b5/dbus-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:23.864] No se puede conectar con NetworkManager o Wicd - Se asumirá una conexión disponible y en funcionamiento

Missing method System.Type::op_Inequality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:23.984] IO provider extension failed to load - Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation.

[Warn  14:41:24.031] Hardware manager extension failed to load - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Type.op_Inequality'. (in `glib-sharp')

  at GLib.GType..cctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

System.TypeInitializationException: An exception was thrown by the type initializer for GLib.GType (in `Banshee.Gio')

  at Banshee.IO.Gio.Provider..cctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

System.TypeInitializationException: An exception was thrown by the type initializer for GUdev.Client (in `Banshee.Gio')

  at Banshee.Hardware.Gio.Manager..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Hardware.Gio.HardwareManager..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Reflection.MonoCMethod:InternalInvoke (System.Reflection.MonoCMethod,object,object[],System.Exception&)

  at System.Reflection.MonoCMethod.Invoke (System.Object obj, BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. (in `mscorlib')

  at System.Reflection.MonoCMethod.Invoke (System.Object obj, BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Reflection.MonoCMethod.Invoke (BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Reflection.ConstructorInfo.Invoke (System.Object[] parameters) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Activator.CreateInstance (System.Type type, Boolean nonPublic) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Activator.CreateInstance (System.Type type) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Mono.Addins.TypeExtensionNode.CreateInstance () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Mono.Addins.InstanceExtensionNode.CreateInstance (System.Type expectedType) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Hardware.HardwareManager..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[Warn  14:41:24.031] Service `Banshee.Hardware.HardwareManager' not started: No HardwareManager extensions could be loaded. Hardware support will be disabled.

[Warn  14:41:24.031] Caught an exception - System.Exception: No HardwareManager extensions could be loaded. Hardware support will be disabled. (in `Banshee.Services')

  at Banshee.Hardware.HardwareManager..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Reflection.MonoCMethod:InternalInvoke (System.Reflection.MonoCMethod,object,object[],System.Exception&)

  at System.Reflection.MonoCMethod.Invoke (System.Object obj, BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:24.032] Service `Banshee.Metadata.SaveTrackMetadataService' not started: Method not found: 'System.Threading.Monitor.Enter'.

[Warn  14:41:24.032] Caught an exception - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Threading.Monitor.Enter'. (in `Banshee.ThickClient')

  at Banshee.Gui.GtkBaseClient.RunTimeout (UInt32 milliseconds, Banshee.ServiceStack.TimeoutHandler handler) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.Application.RunTimeout (UInt32 milliseconds, Banshee.ServiceStack.TimeoutHandler handler) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Metadata.SaveTrackMetadataService..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Reflection.MonoCMethod:InternalInvoke (System.Reflection.MonoCMethod,object,object[],System.Exception&)

  at System.Reflection.MonoCMethod.Invoke (System.Object obj, BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

Missing method System.Reflection.PropertyInfo::op_Inequality(PropertyInfo,PropertyInfo) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:24.040] Service `Banshee.Gui.GtkElementsService' not started: Method not found: 'System.Reflection.PropertyInfo.op_Inequality'.

[Warn  14:41:24.040] Caught an exception - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Reflection.PropertyInfo.op_Inequality'. (in `glib-sharp')

  at GLib.Object.LookupGType () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at GLib.Object.CreateNativeObject (System.String[] names, GLib.Value[] vals) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Gtk.IconFactory..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Gui.BansheeIconFactory..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Gui.GtkElementsService..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Reflection.MonoCMethod:InternalInvoke (System.Reflection.MonoCMethod,object,object[],System.Exception&)

  at System.Reflection.MonoCMethod.Invoke (System.Object obj, BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[Warn  14:41:24.050] Service `Banshee.Gui.InterfaceActionService' not started: Method not found: 'System.Type.op_Inequality'.

[Warn  14:41:24.050] Caught an exception - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Type.op_Inequality'. (in `glib-sharp')

  at GLib.GType..cctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[Warn  14:41:24.120] Service `Banshee.Gui.BookmarksService' not started: Method not found: 'System.Type.op_Inequality'.

[Warn  14:41:24.120] Caught an exception - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Type.op_Inequality'. (in `glib-sharp')

  at GLib.GType..cctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

Missing method System.Reflection.PropertyInfo::op_Inequality(PropertyInfo,PropertyInfo) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:24.132] Service `Nereid.PlayerInterface' not started: Method not found: 'System.Reflection.PropertyInfo.op_Inequality'.

[Warn  14:41:24.132] Caught an exception - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Reflection.PropertyInfo.op_Inequality'. (in `glib-sharp')

  at GLib.Value..ctor (System.Object obj) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Gtk.Window..ctor (WindowType type) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Gtk.Window..ctor (System.String title) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Gui.BaseClientWindow..ctor (System.String title, System.String configNameSpace, Int32 defaultWidth, Int32 defaultHeight) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Nereid.PlayerInterface..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Reflection.MonoCMethod:InternalInvoke (System.Reflection.MonoCMethod,object,object[],System.Exception&)

  at System.Reflection.MonoCMethod.Invoke (System.Object obj, BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[Info  14:41:24.202] Updating web proxy from GConf

Missing method System.Type::op_Inequality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:24.225] Caught an exception - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Threading.Monitor.Enter'. (in `Banshee.AmazonMp3')

  at Banshee.AmazonMp3.AmazonMp3DownloaderService.Initialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.ServiceManager.StartExtension (Mono.Addins.TypeExtensionNode node) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[Warn  14:41:24.225] Extension `Banshee.AmazonMp3.AmazonMp3DownloaderService' not started: Method not found: 'System.Threading.Monitor.Enter'.

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Type::op_Equality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:24.339] Caught an exception - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Type.op_Equality'. (in `gtk-sharp')

  at Gtk.Action.add_Activated (System.EventHandler value) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Gtk.ActionGroup.Add (Gtk.ActionEntry[] entries) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Lastfm.Audioscrobbler.AudioscrobblerService.InterfaceInitialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Lastfm.Audioscrobbler.AudioscrobblerService.Banshee.ServiceStack.IExtensionService.Initialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.ServiceManager.StartExtension (Mono.Addins.TypeExtensionNode node) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[Warn  14:41:24.339] Extension `Banshee.Lastfm.Audioscrobbler.AudioscrobblerService' not started: Method not found: 'System.Type.op_Equality'.

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/dbus-sharp/1.0.0.0__5675b0c3093115b5/dbus-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/dbus-sharp/1.0.0.0__5675b0c3093115b5/dbus-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:24.354] Caught an exception - System.ApplicationException: No support GNOME Settings Daemon could be reached. (in `Banshee.MultimediaKeys')

  at Banshee.MultimediaKeys.MultimediaKeysService.Banshee.ServiceStack.IExtensionService.Initialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.ServiceManager.StartExtension (Mono.Addins.TypeExtensionNode node) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[Warn  14:41:24.354] Extension `Banshee.MultimediaKeys.MultimediaKeysService' not started: No support GNOME Settings Daemon could be reached.

[Warn  14:41:24.387] Caught an exception - System.NotSupportedException: DiscService cannot work when no HardwareManager is available (in `Banshee.OpticalDisc')

  at Banshee.OpticalDisc.DiscService.Initialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.OpticalDisc.AudioCd.AudioCdService.Initialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.ServiceManager.StartExtension (Mono.Addins.TypeExtensionNode node) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[Warn  14:41:24.387] Extension `Banshee.OpticalDisc.AudioCd.AudioCdService' not started: DiscService cannot work when no HardwareManager is available

[Warn  14:41:24.387] Caught an exception - System.NotSupportedException: DiscService cannot work when no HardwareManager is available (in `Banshee.OpticalDisc')

  at Banshee.OpticalDisc.DiscService.Initialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.OpticalDisc.Dvd.DvdService.Initialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.ServiceManager.StartExtension (Mono.Addins.TypeExtensionNode node) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[Warn  14:41:24.387] Extension `Banshee.OpticalDisc.Dvd.DvdService' not started: DiscService cannot work when no HardwareManager is available

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:24.396] Caught an exception - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Threading.Monitor.Enter'. (in `Banshee.AmazonMp3')

  at Banshee.AmazonMp3.AmazonMp3DownloaderService.Initialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.ServiceManager.StartExtension (Mono.Addins.TypeExtensionNode node) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[Warn  14:41:24.396] Extension `Banshee.AmazonMp3.AmazonMp3DownloaderService' not started: Method not found: 'System.Threading.Monitor.Enter'.

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Type::op_Equality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:24.397] Caught an exception - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Type.op_Equality'. (in `gtk-sharp')

  at Gtk.Action.add_Activated (System.EventHandler value) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Gtk.ActionGroup.Add (Gtk.ActionEntry[] entries) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Lastfm.Audioscrobbler.AudioscrobblerService.InterfaceInitialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Lastfm.Audioscrobbler.AudioscrobblerService.Banshee.ServiceStack.IExtensionService.Initialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.ServiceManager.StartExtension (Mono.Addins.TypeExtensionNode node) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[Warn  14:41:24.397] Extension `Banshee.Lastfm.Audioscrobbler.AudioscrobblerService' not started: Method not found: 'System.Type.op_Equality'.

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/dbus-sharp/1.0.0.0__5675b0c3093115b5/dbus-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/dbus-sharp/1.0.0.0__5675b0c3093115b5/dbus-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:24.398] Caught an exception - System.ApplicationException: No support GNOME Settings Daemon could be reached. (in `Banshee.MultimediaKeys')

  at Banshee.MultimediaKeys.MultimediaKeysService.Banshee.ServiceStack.IExtensionService.Initialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.ServiceManager.StartExtension (Mono.Addins.TypeExtensionNode node) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[Warn  14:41:24.398] Extension `Banshee.MultimediaKeys.MultimediaKeysService' not started: No support GNOME Settings Daemon could be reached.

[Warn  14:41:24.399] Caught an exception - System.NotSupportedException: DiscService cannot work when no HardwareManager is available (in `Banshee.OpticalDisc')

  at Banshee.OpticalDisc.DiscService.Initialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.OpticalDisc.AudioCd.AudioCdService.Initialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.ServiceManager.StartExtension (Mono.Addins.TypeExtensionNode node) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[Warn  14:41:24.399] Extension `Banshee.OpticalDisc.AudioCd.AudioCdService' not started: DiscService cannot work when no HardwareManager is available

[Warn  14:41:24.399] Caught an exception - System.NotSupportedException: DiscService cannot work when no HardwareManager is available (in `Banshee.OpticalDisc')

  at Banshee.OpticalDisc.DiscService.Initialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.OpticalDisc.Dvd.DvdService.Initialize () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.ServiceManager.StartExtension (Mono.Addins.TypeExtensionNode node) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[Warn  14:41:24.399] Extension `Banshee.OpticalDisc.Dvd.DvdService' not started: DiscService cannot work when no HardwareManager is available

[Info  14:41:24.400] All services are started 0,690797

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:24.490] Caught an exception - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Threading.Monitor.Enter'. (in `Banshee.ThickClient')

  at Banshee.Gui.GtkBaseClient.RunTimeout (UInt32 milliseconds, Banshee.ServiceStack.TimeoutHandler handler) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.Application.RunTimeout (UInt32 milliseconds, Banshee.ServiceStack.TimeoutHandler handler) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Bpm.BpmService.ServiceStartup () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Bpm.BpmService.OnSourceAdded (Banshee.Sources.SourceAddedArgs args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Reflection.MonoMethod:InternalInvoke (System.Reflection.MonoMethod,object,object[],System.Exception&)

  at System.Reflection.MonoMethod.Invoke (System.Object obj, BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. (in `mscorlib')

  at System.Reflection.MonoMethod.Invoke (System.Object obj, BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Reflection.MethodBase.Invoke (System.Object obj, System.Object[] parameters) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Delegate.DynamicInvokeImpl (System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.MulticastDelegate.DynamicInvokeImpl (System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Delegate.DynamicInvoke (System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Hyena.EventExtensions.SafeInvoke[SourceAddedHandler] (Banshee.Sources.SourceAddedHandler event, System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:24.510] Caught an exception - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Threading.Monitor.Enter'. (in `Banshee.ThickClient')

  at Banshee.Gui.GtkBaseClient.RunTimeout (UInt32 milliseconds, Banshee.ServiceStack.TimeoutHandler handler) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.Application.RunTimeout (UInt32 milliseconds, Banshee.ServiceStack.TimeoutHandler handler) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Bpm.BpmService.ServiceStartup () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Bpm.BpmService.OnSourceAdded (Banshee.Sources.SourceAddedArgs args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Reflection.MonoMethod:InternalInvoke (System.Reflection.MonoMethod,object,object[],System.Exception&)

  at System.Reflection.MonoMethod.Invoke (System.Object obj, BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. (in `mscorlib')

  at System.Reflection.MonoMethod.Invoke (System.Object obj, BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Reflection.MethodBase.Invoke (System.Object obj, System.Object[] parameters) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Delegate.DynamicInvokeImpl (System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.MulticastDelegate.DynamicInvokeImpl (System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Delegate.DynamicInvoke (System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Hyena.EventExtensions.SafeInvoke[SourceAddedHandler] (Banshee.Sources.SourceAddedHandler event, System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:24.510] Caught an exception - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Threading.Monitor.Enter'. (in `Banshee.ThickClient')

  at Banshee.Gui.GtkBaseClient.RunTimeout (UInt32 milliseconds, Banshee.ServiceStack.TimeoutHandler handler) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.Application.RunTimeout (UInt32 milliseconds, Banshee.ServiceStack.TimeoutHandler handler) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Bpm.BpmService.ServiceStartup () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Bpm.BpmService.OnSourceAdded (Banshee.Sources.SourceAddedArgs args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Reflection.MonoMethod:InternalInvoke (System.Reflection.MonoMethod,object,object[],System.Exception&)

  at System.Reflection.MonoMethod.Invoke (System.Object obj, BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. (in `mscorlib')

  at System.Reflection.MonoMethod.Invoke (System.Object obj, BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Reflection.MethodBase.Invoke (System.Object obj, System.Object[] parameters) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Delegate.DynamicInvokeImpl (System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.MulticastDelegate.DynamicInvokeImpl (System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Delegate.DynamicInvoke (System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Hyena.EventExtensions.SafeInvoke[SourceAddedHandler] (Banshee.Sources.SourceAddedHandler event, System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

[Warn  14:41:24.511] Caught an exception - System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Threading.Monitor.Enter'. (in `Banshee.ThickClient')

  at Banshee.Gui.GtkBaseClient.RunTimeout (UInt32 milliseconds, Banshee.ServiceStack.TimeoutHandler handler) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.ServiceStack.Application.RunTimeout (UInt32 milliseconds, Banshee.ServiceStack.TimeoutHandler handler) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Bpm.BpmService.ServiceStartup () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Bpm.BpmService.OnSourceAdded (Banshee.Sources.SourceAddedArgs args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Reflection.MonoMethod:InternalInvoke (System.Reflection.MonoMethod,object,object[],System.Exception&)

  at System.Reflection.MonoMethod.Invoke (System.Object obj, BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. (in `mscorlib')

  at System.Reflection.MonoMethod.Invoke (System.Object obj, BindingFlags invokeAttr, System.Reflection.Binder binder, System.Object[] parameters, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Reflection.MethodBase.Invoke (System.Object obj, System.Object[] parameters) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Delegate.DynamicInvokeImpl (System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.MulticastDelegate.DynamicInvokeImpl (System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.Delegate.DynamicInvoke (System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Hyena.EventExtensions.SafeInvoke[SourceAddedHandler] (Banshee.Sources.SourceAddedHandler event, System.Object[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Type::op_Equality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Type::op_Equality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Type::op_Equality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Type::op_Equality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Type::op_Equality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Type::op_Equality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Type::op_Equality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Type::op_Equality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Type::op_Equality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Type::op_Equality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Type::op_Equality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Type::op_Equality(Type,Type) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Missing method System.Threading.Monitor::Enter(object,bool&) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Method not found: 'System.Threading.Monitor.Enter'.

System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Threading.Monitor.Enter'.

  at Banshee.Gui.GtkBaseClient.RunIdle (Banshee.ServiceStack.IdleHandler handler) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Gui.GtkBaseClient.Run () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Gui.GtkBaseClient.Startup () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Hyena.Gui.CleanRoomStartup.Startup (Hyena.Gui.StartupInvocationHandler startup) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

Missing method System.Reflection.PropertyInfo::op_Inequality(PropertyInfo,PropertyInfo) in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll, referenced in assembly /usr/lib64/mono/gac/glib-sharp/2.12.0.0__35e10195dab3c99f/glib-sharp.dll

Unhandled Exception: System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Reflection.PropertyInfo.op_Inequality'.

  at GLib.Object.LookupGType () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at GLib.Object.CreateNativeObject (System.String[] names, GLib.Value[] vals) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Gtk.Object.CreateNativeObject (System.String[] names, GLib.Value[] vals) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Gtk.Widget.CreateNativeObject (System.String[] names, GLib.Value[] vals) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Gtk.Dialog..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Hyena.Gui.Dialogs.ExceptionDialog..ctor (System.Exception e) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Hyena.Gui.CleanRoomStartup.Startup (Hyena.Gui.StartupInvocationHandler startup) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Gui.GtkBaseClient.Startup[Client] () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Gui.GtkBaseClient.Startup[Client] (System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Nereid.Client.Main (System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (System.AppDomain,System.Reflection.Assembly,string[])

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssemblyInternal (System.Reflection.Assembly a, System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssembly (System.String assemblyFile, System.Security.Policy.Evidence assemblySecurity, System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (string,System.Security.Policy.Evidence,string[])

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssembly (System.String assemblyFile) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (string)

  at Booter.Booter.BootClient (System.String clientName) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Booter.Booter.Main () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

[ERROR] FATAL UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: System.MissingMethodException: Method not found: 'System.Reflection.PropertyInfo.op_Inequality'.

  at GLib.Object.LookupGType () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at GLib.Object.CreateNativeObject (System.String[] names, GLib.Value[] vals) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Gtk.Object.CreateNativeObject (System.String[] names, GLib.Value[] vals) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Gtk.Widget.CreateNativeObject (System.String[] names, GLib.Value[] vals) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Gtk.Dialog..ctor () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Hyena.Gui.Dialogs.ExceptionDialog..ctor (System.Exception e) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Hyena.Gui.CleanRoomStartup.Startup (Hyena.Gui.StartupInvocationHandler startup) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Gui.GtkBaseClient.Startup[Client] () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Banshee.Gui.GtkBaseClient.Startup[Client] (System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Nereid.Client.Main (System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (System.AppDomain,System.Reflection.Assembly,string[])

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssemblyInternal (System.Reflection.Assembly a, System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssembly (System.String assemblyFile, System.Security.Policy.Evidence assemblySecurity, System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (string,System.Security.Policy.Evidence,string[])

  at System.AppDomain.ExecuteAssembly (System.String assemblyFile) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.AppDomain:ExecuteAssembly (string)

  at Booter.Booter.BootClient (System.String clientName) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

  at Booter.Booter.Main () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 

cesar@gentoo ~ $

```

----------

## cesarguere

Publico las USE FLAGS que tengo con banshee 

Por lo menos si alguien puede publicar la suya para ver si me falta algo...

cesar@gentoo ~ $ emerge -pv banshee

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/banshee-2.6.2-r1::gentoo  USE="aac bpm cdda daap doc encode ipod karma mtp udev youtube {-test}" 3.294 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 3.294 KiB

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Activaste todos los accesos a dispositivos? (si es que lo necesitas)

Quizás la solución la encuentras aquí: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Apple_iPod,_iPad,_iPhone

Suerte!

----------

## cesarguere

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Hola:
> 
> Activaste todos los accesos a dispositivos? (si es que lo necesitas)
> 
> Quizás la solución la encuentras aquí: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Apple_iPod,_iPad,_iPhone
> ...

 

Hola! hoy actualice el sistema y sale un aviso que dice que banshee tiene un bug porque no es compatible con mono-4 y queda enmascarado. 

Te agradezco por comentar.

----------

